# طريق الآلام



## ++menooo++ (22 أبريل 2006)

*[FONT=MCS Zamzam S_U normal.]طريق الآلام[/FONT]*​*تعالوا معي الآن لنسير معه في دروب المحبة و على طريق الآلام الذي صار فيه معه كل الأحبة اسمعوه معي و هو يقول لأمه لا تبكي علىّ يا أمي بل أبكي على المحبة ، أنظروا معي و هو يقول لبنات أورشليم لا تبكين علىّ بل أبكين على احتقار المحبة .. طريق الآلام هو طريق حبك الذي وصفته ليّ من قبل هو طريقك الضيق و بابك الذي لا يتسع سوى لواحد فقط هو أنت الذي حملتني في قلبك و حبك العجيب ، طريقك هذا الذي لا يزال فيه الكل يعيرك و الجند يؤلمك و القريب يؤنبك و يسخرك و يسخر منك .*

*حبيبي**إن طريقك هذا يعزيني كثيراً و يسندني إذ أراك تسير فيه و هوذا وراءك طابور طويل من أمي العذراء و المجدلية و يوحنا و بولس مار مرقس و مار جرجس .. الكل ساروا فيه معك مقتفين آثار خطاك .*

*طريقك يا حبيبي لا يمكن أن تخطئه العين أو يخطئه إنسان إذ قدميك قد حفرتا آثارهما في الطريق و دمك ختم على هذه الآثار .*

*حبيبي ..*
*إنك تسير في الطريق ليس خفيفاً بلا حمل و لكن حملك ثقيل و ليس لك مثيل فأنت تسير حاملاً الصليب الذي فيه كل آثامي و كل أسقامي و كلي أنا بجملتي لست وحدي بل كل العالم لهذا حفرت قدماك طريقها و تخضبت بالدم آثارها .*

*حبيبي **كلما أراك وسط هذا الشعب تزف بالعداء و الغضب و الموت و القتل و السوط و الصلب أتذكر هتاف الشعب لك بالخلاص و الحياة و السجود و النجاة فأتعجب ، و لكن يزول العجب عندما نعرف أنك أخترت أن يكون عرشك هو الصليب و صولجان حبك هو الدمع الصبيب .*
*في الطريق يا حبيبي ..*
*قابلتك أصوات النكر .. و هناك أيضاً دمع صبيب*
*قابلتك أصوات الرفض .. و هناك قلب الحبيب*
*قابلتك أسواط الجحود .. و هناك الأم الرءوم*
*قابلتك دفعات الهجوم .. و هناك أيضاً خفقات قلب طفل حبيب*
*سقطت تحت وطأة الألم و الوجوم .. و لكن كان هناك أيضاً قيروانياً لسندتك موضوع*

*حبيبي القارئ العزيز ..*
*و أنت تسير معه في الطريق تُرى هل أنت ستكون له مع أمه مريم رءوماً حنوناً ..*
*أم حبيبه يوحنا على صدره حناناً و بلسماً ..*
*أم مع مجدليته انصهاراً و حنيةً ..*
*أم مع تلك العذراء التي أرادات أن تخفف من ألمه و نزيف دمه بنبض حب قلبها و دموع نظرات اهتمامها ..*
*أم مع القيرواني الذي سند رب الخليقة كلها و كان قلبه مستعداً ليصنع ما لم يجرُأ أن يفكر في صنعه كائناً و لو كان ملاكاً ..*​
*فهيا يا حبيبي ..*
*لتسير مع حبيبنا يسوع في طريق آلامه المخضب بالدم و الدموع حاملين فيه خفة ثقل صليبنا اليومي ناكرين أنفسنا ذاكرين حبه واهبين كل الحياة له*​


*[FONT=MCS Zamzam S_U normal.]طريق الآلام[/FONT]*​*تعالوا معي الآن لنسير معه في دروب المحبة و على طريق الآلام الذي صار فيه معه كل الأحبة اسمعوه معي و هو يقول لأمه لا تبكي علىّ يا أمي بل أبكي على المحبة ، أنظروا معي و هو يقول لبنات أورشليم لا تبكين علىّ بل أبكين على احتقار المحبة .. طريق الآلام هو طريق حبك الذي وصفته ليّ من قبل هو طريقك الضيق و بابك الذي لا يتسع سوى لواحد فقط هو أنت الذي حملتني في قلبك و حبك العجيب ، طريقك هذا الذي لا يزال فيه الكل يعيرك و الجند يؤلمك و القريب يؤنبك و يسخرك و يسخر منك .*

*حبيبي**إن طريقك هذا يعزيني كثيراً و يسندني إذ أراك تسير فيه و هوذا وراءك طابور طويل من أمي العذراء و المجدلية و يوحنا و بولس مار مرقس و مار جرجس .. الكل ساروا فيه معك مقتفين آثار خطاك .*

*طريقك يا حبيبي لا يمكن أن تخطئه العين أو يخطئه إنسان إذ قدميك قد حفرتا آثارهما في الطريق و دمك ختم على هذه الآثار .*

*حبيبي ..*
*إنك تسير في الطريق ليس خفيفاً بلا حمل و لكن حملك ثقيل و ليس لك مثيل فأنت تسير حاملاً الصليب الذي فيه كل آثامي و كل أسقامي و كلي أنا بجملتي لست وحدي بل كل العالم لهذا حفرت قدماك طريقها و تخضبت بالدم آثارها .*

*حبيبي **كلما أراك وسط هذا الشعب تزف بالعداء و الغضب و الموت و القتل و السوط و الصلب أتذكر هتاف الشعب لك بالخلاص و الحياة و السجود و النجاة فأتعجب ، و لكن يزول العجب عندما نعرف أنك أخترت أن يكون عرشك هو الصليب و صولجان حبك هو الدمع الصبيب .*
*في الطريق يا حبيبي ..*
*قابلتك أصوات النكر .. و هناك أيضاً دمع صبيب*
*قابلتك أصوات الرفض .. و هناك قلب الحبيب*
*قابلتك أسواط الجحود .. و هناك الأم الرءوم*
*قابلتك دفعات الهجوم .. و هناك أيضاً خفقات قلب طفل حبيب*
*سقطت تحت وطأة الألم و الوجوم .. و لكن كان هناك أيضاً قيروانياً لسندتك موضوع*

*حبيبي القارئ العزيز ..*
*و أنت تسير معه في الطريق تُرى هل أنت ستكون له مع أمه مريم رءوماً حنوناً ..*
*أم حبيبه يوحنا على صدره حناناً و بلسماً ..*
*أم مع مجدليته انصهاراً و حنيةً ..*
*أم مع تلك العذراء التي أرادات أن تخفف من ألمه و نزيف دمه بنبض حب قلبها و دموع نظرات اهتمامها ..*
*أم مع القيرواني الذي سند رب الخليقة كلها و كان قلبه مستعداً ليصنع ما لم يجرُأ أن يفكر في صنعه كائناً و لو كان ملاكاً ..*​
*فهيا يا حبيبي ..*
*لتسير مع حبيبنا يسوع في طريق آلامه المخضب بالدم و الدموع حاملين فيه خفة ثقل صليبنا اليومي ناكرين أنفسنا ذاكرين حبه واهبين كل الحياة له*​


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

صلاه رااااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*تاملات رائعة الرب يبارك حياتك...
ميرسي كتير...*


----------

